# A couple of our newest additions (pics)



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

We added chickens to the family a couple of weeks ago and the weather has just now been nice enough for them to go outside for a couple of house in the day. We're letting them run around in the fenced off area that is to become the veggie garden shortly. I hear chicken poo is supposed to be great for gardens, haha not that these little guys are producing enough to be of any real help in fertilizing. The husband is building a real coop for them complete with a little yard in a couple of weeks. It's still to cold right now when the sun is down and we don't have all our feathers yet to keep warm. When they aren't outside they are in a corner of our bedroom in a large cage. Kind of weird to say I have chickens in my bedroom but haha, it was the only place available where neither the baby nor the dogs are ever really allowed to frequent. 

Anyway we ordered them from a hatchery via our local feed store and they are *supposed* to be all females. We'll see. Apparently they promise 90% accuracy in determining gender so there is bound to be a rooster hiding in there somewhere. Hopefully not since we aren't allowed to keep a rooster and the whole point was to have fresh eggs which roo's certainly don't lay. It's not technically cheaper to raise chickens for eggs but I find it satisfying to know exactly where my eggs came from and how well the chickens who produced them were treated, plus the fact that they are super fresh. Fun Fun  

I am sooo surprised at how friendly they are. I have to give them water several times a day, man they drink a TON, and whenever I open the door they all rush it to come out. When we take them outside they all stay together in the corner of the garden where we are sitting. I don't feel comfortable leaving them out unattended right now with them being so small. Easy pickings for the neighbors cat or a hawk. Naturally I named most of them already lol. The two buff's are Jeepers and Peepers, Jeepers has a darker face than Peepers. The one in the second photo is Lacee b/c that's what breed she is... a silver laced somthing or other... I forget. The three black ones are Astralorps and they don't have names... yet. I need to come up with three names that go together like hughey, dewy, and louie... except girl or unisex names. We'll see, something will come to me 

Nicholas LOVES them, he's fascinated!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love the silver laced varieties - it will be interesting to watch them grow (hint for photos!).

Do you know Milly Molly Mandy? There's three names!


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> We added chickens to the family a couple of weeks ago and the weather has just now been nice enough for them to go outside for a couple of house in the day. We're letting them run around in the fenced off area that is to become the veggie garden shortly. I hear chicken poo is supposed to be great for gardens, haha not that these little guys are producing enough to be of any real help in fertilizing. The husband is building a real coop for them complete with a little yard in a couple of weeks. It's still to cold right now when the sun is down and we don't have all our feathers yet to keep warm. When they aren't outside they are in a corner of our bedroom in a large cage. Kind of weird to say I have chickens in my bedroom but haha, it was the only place available where neither the baby nor the dogs are ever really allowed to frequent.
> 
> Anyway we ordered them from a hatchery via our local feed store and they are *supposed* to be all females. We'll see. Apparently they promise 90% accuracy in determining gender so there is bound to be a rooster hiding in there somewhere. Hopefully not since we aren't allowed to keep a rooster and the whole point was to have fresh eggs which roo's certainly don't lay. It's not technically cheaper to raise chickens for eggs but I find it satisfying to know exactly where my eggs came from and how well the chickens who produced them were treated, plus the fact that they are super fresh. Fun Fun
> 
> ...


I'm so excited for you! We are eager for chickens too. We're waiting till spring to build a coop. We're going to use cedar posts to fence in an area but we're going to let them roam during the day 

They eat all the food scraps and their natural fertilizer IS great for the gardens!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so jealous! They're adorable ^^ I've been wanting chickens forever!


----------

